# Radio Code and Key Code Card



## Darrin (Nov 8, 2004)

When I bought my GTO, the dealer had misplaced the credit card-like identification card the lists the car's radio and key code. Does everyone have this card? 

I am having little luck getting the codes from either Pontiac or the dealer. Will this effect my end-of-lease terms? Anyone have any insight?

Thanks.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

Don't know for sure,,I bought my car;radio DEAD,,had code card,,,still not working;waiting for new radio,,,tried one out of another new car with no luck,,ugh


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

When I brought mine home, both headlights were out, the dealer (my brother) gave me the "idiot" run through on the different settings and such, but when I took it in we we surprised to find both bulbs were blown...and they were a hard to find bulb replacement that were not on hand. Anybody had any problems with lighting?


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

I got mine. It is a laminated paper card about the size of a credit card. It lists the VIN #, Ignition key #, Radio PIN, Security #, Glove box key # and the Engine serial #. Mine is actually still attached as a punch out card to a bigger piece of paper that looks like it was a perforated tear off to a larger sheet. I don't think anyone will expect it back on a lease turn-in but the information could be important if you lost a key or needed the radio PIN during the lease. My dealer told me that they record all this information in their files and can access it by the vehicle VIN #.


----------

